

Los Angeles Makerspace - tarabrown

From time to time I see posts about makerspaces or family/kid friendly hackerspaces and just thought I would mention that we now have 2100 sq feet in Downtown LA dedicated to supporting makers of all ages.<p>http://lamakerspace.com
======
zdgman
Here is hoping this gets to the front page. LA most certainly needs more
spaces like this and less retail space :)

I will definitely swing by in Jan when you open!

~~~
unholygoat
You can count me there as well.. just moved back here after years of being in
Denver/Boulder and before that Atlanta...

And this is exactly the kind of stuff that makes me happy I moved back. :)

------
Mz
Clickable: <http://lamakerspace.com/>

~~~
tarabrown
Clickable is good. :)

